# Morels are out!



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Went yesterday and found around 200 nice sizes ones. No blacks at all. They have popped up in the last day or two in my area. Its finally nice and damp in some areas, todays sun should help as well. Good luck!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

same here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Headed to Nelsonville today for a 3 day mushroom extravaganza. I'm thinking we should really hit them this weekend, especially with it being 80 today.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Headed to Nelsonville today for a 3 day mushroom extravaganza. I'm thinking we should really hit them this weekend, especially with it being 80 today.


Pack the rain gear!


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

looking to buy a few pounds if anyone is interested shoot me a pm. will pay fair price. thanks


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

me and my buddy found about 60-75 today in northern Coshocton County NICE sized ones...none of the small ones...all were at least 5inchers...biggest was bigger than a beer bottle!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

my buddy with the biggest one of the day...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

those are some nice size shrooms,going out today ive never found yellows that big up here but i do find a lot but its a pain in the back picking 1in shrooms,but a shroom is good no matter what the size.nice job,


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree, very nice! great pics...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice looking batch of Morals there Catfish...Good pics. ..JIM....CL....


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

When I was in Kansas a few weeks back turkey hunting my buddy and I came across a morel in the woods. This is the first time I ever saw one in person and it was about 11" tall and the head was as big as round as a softball. I didn't really think anything of it cause I never hunted for them or saw them in the wild. I guess now I realize that it was a beast. Wish I would have taken a picture now. After that I was seeing them everywhere. I guess when I was watching out in front for turkeys and never looked down I never noticed them. Wonder how many I have missed in Ohio...


----------

